# Streaker faces indecent exposure charge



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Streaker faces indecent exposure charge*
BY MATTHEW LAKIN
BRISTOL HERALD COURIER
Jan 5, 12:00 AM EST

http://www.tricities.com/servlet/Satellite?pagename=TRI%2FMGArticle%2FTRI_BasicArticle&c=MGArticle&cid=1128769106573

BLOUNTVILLE - An evening jog could cross the finish line in jail for a man accused of

streaking on the Sullivan Central High School track.
Daniel G. Whitaker, 29, of Piney Flats faces a charge of indecent exposure after two 
women said he flashed them Sept. 20.

Susie Miller and Joy Fleenor told police they went to the track that night to walk.

When they got there, Whitaker, whom they didn't know, walked up and "asked if they 
minded if he jogged in the nude," according to a court affidavit.

The women laughed. They told police they ignored Whitaker and started walking.

"As they walked, the male came running by them completely naked," Sullivan County sheriff's Lt. Bobby Russell wrote in the affidavit.

The women said they hurried to their cars and left.

"As they got into their vehicles, the man leaned against the gate and began masturbating," Russell wrote.

The women called 911, and sheriff's deputies arrived just before 9 p.m.

Miller later identified the man as Whitaker from a photo lineup, authorities said.
The women also described a car similar to Whitaker's, according to the affidavit.

Whitaker told police he went to the high school around that time to watch the school 
band practice but couldn't remember the date, according to the affidavit.

Authorities charged Whitaker with indecent exposure last week but hadn't served the 
warrant Wednesday.

Whitaker remained free. No court date had been set


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Cindy this is your 2nd post having to do with "Streakers" I am not sure what to make of this development :-k


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao npd ........ coincidence honest!!!


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Cinderella said:


> lmao npd ........ coincidence honest!!!


Are you sure cause I've been to your website. :blush:

http://www.flirtyhousewives.net/

Better than Penthouse Letters :woot:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

omg!!:$ << im keeping quiet now>> lmao

why didnt u stop and say hello :-( awwww


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Sweet innocent me? I am much too shy.

Here is a game where you can be the streaker.

http://t-mobile-campaign.co.uk/fc/streaker/game.php


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

so am i .. :sh:


----------

